# 12 hr Compliance



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

First ED, AH3. What a great experience. Thank you Justin from New Century BMW for making this such a smooth process. Will post more pics of the trip.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! And great color/car combo!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice ride!


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy your trip. Definitely need to update us with more pictures and your story.


----------



## khlay (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats. Have a great trip. More photos, please.


----------



## Markus_OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! Have a nice trip and enjoy your time in Germany and Europe!


----------



## us_matrix (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice ride! More picture and update with your trip.

Cheers!


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

Woohoo another AH3! Enjoy!


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

thamanrp said:


> First ED, AH3. What a great experience. Thank you Justin from New Century BMW for making this such a smooth process. Will post more pics of the trip.


Looks like mine will! Can't wait for more pics while I wait (currently somewhere crossing the Atlantic on the Aniara)...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

thamanrp said:


> First ED, AH3. What a great experience. Thank you Justin from New Century BMW for making this such a smooth process. Will post more pics of the trip.


That Estoril Blue is such an eye popping color :thumbup: Your wife has good taste :thumbup: Enjoy your trip


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

khlay said:


> Congrats. Have a great trip. More photos, please.


+1! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

*Congrats*

Nice ride, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats on the great car!

This never gets tired.


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Got some pics from the Welt delivery day up. Will post more from the trip soon. Enjoy!

BMW Welt - view from the Olympic Tower










Outside of Welt Bldg



















Food in the lounge





































ActiveHybrid 3 on the Welt floor










God Bless America - it costs almost double in Germany!


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

*The Car*










Car in the elevator


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Great shots!


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

Your photography skills are blowing my mind. More pics please!


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoa.. these pics are sick... the Olympia tower pic was awesome, that factory makes me think about oompa loompas for some reason :grouphug:

Can't wait to see more pics and read about your trip, keep em' coming brother man...


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome Pics.

What type of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Great shots. Congrats


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome car and great pics! You did a much better job with the exposure during the delivery than I did. I screwed up my metering and underexposed the car with all the backlighting. Looks like you got it right, and maybe a little bit of tone compression (Nik?) Great shots and keep them coming!


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

awesome car and pics!!

congrats!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! What are you using to get the HDR effect?


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great pics!

What type of lens did you use for the shots?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Also, how did you get the elevator shot?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Olympic Tower shot is fantastic.


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

*Answering some of the questions...*

Thank you all for the kind comments about the pics 
To answer some of the questions...I have Nikon D600 with 14-24mm lens. I shot most of them in RAW and did a little touch up in Lightroom. Some of the pics (like the Welt view from Olympic Tower) I used the in-camera HDR. 
As for the elevator shot when the car was delivered the low tire pressue light was on. So they took it back to the factory floor to make sure that everything was OK.
I think I shot too many pics and it will take me forever to sort through them. Here are some of the shots that I have posted already for my friend and family. Enjoy.

Neuschwanstein Castle










Salzburg


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

great photos, you have pro skills


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

These have got to be some of the best pics I've seen. Wow. 

Please post more!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

*More pics from the trip*

Took a day trip from Munich to Salzburg. Here are some of the pics, enjoy!

Mirabell Garden




























View along Salzach River


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

Residenzplatz



















Inside the Cathedral




























Kapitelplatz


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Peter's Cemetery




























Hiking up to the castle










Halfway up to the castle










View from inside the castle


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

View from the castle tower




























St. Peter's Church




























Universitatzplatz Church


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

Alter Markt



















Mozart's Birthplace










Shops Street Signs



















Salzburg - view from the Museum










Shops along the river


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

More great pics!!


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing, thank you!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

great pics. Salzburg is pretty awesome.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow.. very nice photos! But are they a bit over sharpened?

I also have a Nikon D600 and you just confirmed that I need to get an ultra wide angle lens :thumbup:


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

*More pics from the castles tour*

Here are some of the pics from the castle tour. I went to the tour before I got the car. So, no official Bimmerfest castle photo :-(

Linderhof Castle


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Snareman said:


> I'm not actually the OP. I just know some stuff about HDR pics. :angel:


Duh!! Got mesmerized by the photos and forgot the most important thing, the photographer!

Maybe *thamanrp *would share some of his secrets.


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

GeoX750Li said:


> I have been playing with the in camera HDR on my Nikon D5100, but can't get anything close to your pics.
> 
> It doesn't shoot RAW and I need a wider lens, but any other HDR tips? Is it all really in using the software?


Are you sure D5100 doesn't do RAW? I would think even the most basic dslr would do RAW (.NEF files for Nikon). If you get all the in-camera settings right then you will have little to do at post process.



Trinitony said:


> Your photos are fabulous. I have tried Photomatix Pro (HDR software) and have not been able to produce an image with anywhere near the impact of yours. Would you share with us which software you are using and how many images, and the EV range of the images, that you are taking? Beyond that I would guess it's up to us to develop the tweaking skills that you obviously have!


Thanks guys for the comments. I used Photomatix in the past but since I got this camera last year, Nikon D600, I haven't used Photomatix since. I find the result comaparable, if not better, than the result from Photomatix.

I explained a lot of the process here in this thread when people were asking about what I did (more pics for you to see ). You can read my comments there with the same username but basically I use Lightroom for post processing. My process takes less than 30s for each pics.

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1843468


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

So am I reading correctly that pretty much all you did to them was to increase the shadows to 100% and the highlights to -100%? I tried that in camera raw and it did produce some nice interesting results. Wouldn't have thought to try that combo before. :thumbup:


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

The shadows and highlights are the starting point. Then I fixed the white and black. Not sure about Camera Raw but in LR I can turn the pic to all black by holding Alt key (when adjusting white) and increase the value until I see some white dots. I also do the same when adjusting black but decreasing the value instead. Hope this helps.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

thamanrp said:


> The shadows and highlights are the starting point. Then I fixed the white and black. Not sure about Camera Raw but in LR I can turn the pic to all black by holding Alt key (when adjusting white) and increase the value until I see some white dots. I also do the same when adjusting black but decreasing the value instead. Hope this helps.


Hmm... Raw has black and white sliders, but I can't seem to turn the pic all black or white with any of the various buttons. You're using a PC?


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I have PC. On Mac it should be the Option key. Try holding the option key while sliding the black or white slider. That should do it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

thamanrp said:


> Yes, I have PC. On Mac it should be the Option key. Try holding the option key while sliding the black or white slider. That should do it.


Ah, yep. That did it. Not quite sure what its adjusting exactly, but at least it works.


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

*Did you drop off at Munich airport??*



thamanrp said:


> First ED, AH3. What a great experience. Thank you Justin from New Century BMW for making this such a smooth process. Will post more pics of the trip.


Yesterday while leaving terminal 2 from Munich airport, I so a car carrrier with 4 beemesr with Zoll plates. By the time I had camera in hand it was to late. I did see a car that looked like yours on the very top. Just wondering!!

My ED is this Monday


----------



## thamanrp (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for looking out RVTRVT. No, my car has arrived the west coast and sitting at VDC at the moment. Enjoy your ED on Monday and the rest of Europe Trip!


----------

